# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Länsisuunnan Raideyvan pikaraitiotievaihtoehdot virheellisia

## Mikko Laaksonen

Käynnistän keskustelun nyt tästäkin aiheesta myös tällä foorumilla.

Esittelymateriaalien http://www.raideyva.fi/tilaisuud/yleisoain.htm mukaan länsisuunnan raideyvassa pikaraitiotievaihtoehdot on suunniteltu siten, että ne eivät voi olla kilpailukykyisiä vaihtoehtoja metrovaihtoehdoille. Pikaraitiotien linjaus ja asemat ovat kaikissa vaihtoehdoissa käytännössä samat kuin metrolla. Kaikissa pikaraitiotievaihtoehdoissa on yksi ylimääräinen vaihto metroon verrattuna eikä myöskään palvelutasoa ole korotettu pikaraitiotiejärjestelmille ominaisilla tavoilla kuten metroa kattavammalla linjastolla ja tiheämmillä pysäkeillä.

Kaikki vertailussa esitetyt raideliikennevaihtoehdot ovat virheellisiä ja tuottavat maksimimäärän vaihtoja. Kaikissa vaihtoehdoissa esimerkiksi Olarista, Soukasta ja Kivenlahdesta ei ole suoria raideliikenneyhteyksiä Helsingin keskustaan, Leppävaaraan ja Tapiolaan. Erityisesti pikaraitiotievaihtoehdot eivät vastaa nykyaikaisia, kansainvälisesti noudatettuja pikaraitiotien suunnitteluperiaatteita.

Linjauksessa ja asemien valinnassa ei ole käytetty normaaleja pikaraitiotien suunnitteluperiaatteita:
Kaikille palvelualueen asukkaille tarjotaan suora, vaihdoton yhteys keskustaan (tai keskuksiin)Linja vedetään maankäytön painopisteeseenPysäkkejä toteutetaan maankäytön edellyttämä määrä.Linjaus viedään noin 300 m etäisyydelle pääosasta kerrostaloasuntoja, palveluita ja suuria työpaikkojaLinja kulkee maan päällä aina jos ei ole erittäin painavia maastollisia syitä.Pikaraitiotievaihtoehdoissa on mm. seuraavat virheet:
Matinkylän asema on vain Isossa Omenassa. Matinkylän asuntoalueille ei ole mitään palveluaLauttasaaressa on useimmissa vaihtoehdoissa vain yksi asema (normaalisti tällaisella alueella noin 3-4 suoralla linjalla)Pikaraitiotietä ei ole lainkaan haaroitettu esimerkiksi Olariin ja LauttasaareenPikaraitiotie on suunniteltu täysin "pakkosyötön" periaatteella, joka ei kuulu moderniin pikaraitiotiesuunnitteluun. Eli ihmiset pakotetaan käyttämään liityntäbussia raideliikenteen asemalle. Tämä ei kuulu normaaliin nykyaikaiseen raideliikenteen suunnitteluun, vaan Matinkylän, Olarin, Soukan ja Kivenlahden kaltaisille tiiviisti rakennetuille alueille tarjotaan aina kävelyetäisyydeltä suorat yhteydet keskuksiin.Linja on "Pikaraitiotielinja Kamppiin" - vaihtoehdossa linjattu Länsiväylää. Raideliikennettä ei tulisi yhdistää moottoriteihin, koska se alentaa käyttöä. Ihmiset eivät tule melualueella sijaitseville pysäkeille.Useissa pikaraitiotievaihtoehdoissa on suositeltu tunneleita mm. Tapiolaan ja Lauttasaareen. Tarkoituksena on lisätä pikaraitiotien kustannuksia, jotta se näyttäisi epäedulliselta.Suunnitteluvirheiden tarkoituksena on esittää pikaraitiotie huonossa valossa.

On vaadittava, että raideyvassa vaihtoehtona esitetään kokonaan maan päälle rakennettu, Helsingin keskustaan ulottuva pikaraitiotie, joka on haaroitettu mm. Lauttasaareen, Olariin ja  jatkettu Soukkaan ja Kivenlahteen. Tämä vaihtoehto maksaisi todennäköisesti vähemmän kuin esitetyt metrovaihtoehdot, mutta tarjoaisi merkittävästi korkeamman palvelutason - ja ennen kaikkea vähemmän vaihtoja.

Vaihtoehtojen arvioinnista käy myös ilmi, että yksikään tutkituista vaihtoehdoista ei merkittävästi nosta joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Nähdäkseni relevantti kriteeri 200-500 Me investoinnille Helsinki – Etelä-Espoo joukkoliikenneyhteyteen on että matkustajamäärien tulee nousta nykyisestä merkittävästi. On kyseenalaista, kehittääkö yksikään esitetyistä vaihtoehdoista länsisuunnan liikenneoloja nykyistä joukkoliikennepainotteisemmiksi. Arviointimateriaalin mukaan yksikään vaihtoehdoista ei ole merkittävästi nykytilannetta parempi. 

Suurikaan investointi joukkoliikenteeseen ei välttämättä lisää lainkaan palvelutasoa ja käyttöä, jos investointi on väärin tehty. Tyypillinen esimerkki tällaisesta ovat useiden kaupunkien epäonnistuneet joukkoliikennetunneli - investoinnit. Väärin suunnattu investointi vie rahoja pois vaikuttavammilta panostuksilta joukkoliikenteeseen.

----------


## late-

Toisaallahan viriteltiin myös pienemmän porukan kesken pohdiskelua siitä "oikeasta" pikaratikasta Etelä-Espooseen. Henkilökohtaisesti olen aina ollut metron kannalla, mutta ajatus on silti kiinnostava ja sitä voisi varmaankin puida myös täällä. Jos aiheesta syntyy paljon keskustelua, sitä on syytä pilkkoa useampaan ketjuun, mutta eipä mennä asioiden edelle.

----------


## kuukanko

> Suunnitteluvirheiden tarkoituksena on esittää pikaraitiotie huonossa valossa.


Tuollainen on aika raju väite. Minä en ainakaan usko sellaisiin salaliittoteorioihin, että suunnittelijat olisivat tahallaan tehneet huonoa jälkeä saadakseen vaihtoehdon näyttämään paremmalta. Lähtöolettamukset ovat tulleet poliittisten päättäjien kynästä ja sen jälkeen suunnittelijat ovat tehneet niiden pohjalta niin hyvän vaihtoehdon kuin ovat osanneet. Jotkut lähtöolettamukset, esim. vaihtoasema metroon Lauttasaaressa, toki johtavat siihen että joillakin vaihtoehdoilla ei ole mitään menestymisen mahdollisuuksia.

Monihaaraisen, monipysäkkisen pikaraitiotien tarkemman selvityksen tekemättä jättämistä on perusteltu sen kustannuksilla. Kuten late- sanoi, voi sellaisesta vaikka perustaa oman ketjun, koska arvatenkin moni tällä foorumilla on miettinyt asiaa jonkin verran.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tuollainen on aika raju väite. Minä en ainakaan usko sellaisiin salaliittoteorioihin, että suunnittelijat olisivat tahallaan tehneet huonoa jälkeä saadakseen vaihtoehdon näyttämään paremmalta. Lähtöolettamukset ovat tulleet poliittisten päättäjien kynästä ja sen jälkeen suunnittelijat ovat tehneet niiden pohjalta niin hyvän vaihtoehdon kuin ovat osanneet. Jotkut lähtöolettamukset, esim. vaihtoasema metroon Lauttasaaressa, toki johtavat siihen että joillakin vaihtoehdoilla ei ole mitään menestymisen mahdollisuuksia..


Aivan. Ongelmana selvityksessä on ollut, että lähtöarvot on lähtökohtaisesti määritelty sellaisiksi, että mikään tutkittava pikaraitiotievaihtoehto ei voi menestyä. 

Osa ongelmaa on toki se, että käytetyillä konsultilla ei ole riittävää asiantuntemusta pikaraitiotiestä joka on osoittautunut mm. kuulemistilaisuuksissa ja muissa yhteyksissä varsin hyvin. 

Suomessa on tehty monia muitakin eri vaihtoehtojen valintaa koskevia selvityksiä, joissa lähtöarvot on poliittisesti asetettu niin, että vain etukäteen valittu vaihtoehto voi menestyä.

Kannatan molempien aikaisempien keskustelijoiden ideaa siitä, että käynnistetään tällä foorumilla keskustelu Etelä-Espoon "oikeasta" pikaraitiotiestä. Ehdotan, että tämä viestiketju rajoitetaan Länsisuunnan Raideyvassa jo esitettyjen raideliikennelinjausten arviointiin.

----------

